# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch tết 2013

## travelvietnam

Bạn  cũng muốn đi đâu đó vào dịp năm mới này… Có một số kinh nghiệm để bạn  có được một chuyến du lịch tết thành công mà tránh được tình trạng điểm  du lịch, các dịch vụ ăn uống, vui chơi giải trí… đều quá tải, xe cộ khan  hiếm.


*1.Đăng ký tour với công ty tên tuổi* 

Mùa Tết có thể được coi là mùa làm ăn cho cả năm, vì thế sẽ xuất  hiện nhiều cong ty du lich ma hoặc những công ty du lịch không được  cấp phép kinh doanh lữ hành quốc tế mà vẫn ngang nhiên tổ chức tour đi  nước ngoài và khách hàng là người bị ảnh hưởng nhất. Các công ty ma  này thường áp dụng hình thức phát tờ rơi hoặc tiếp cận trực tiếp khách  hàng nên nhiều khách hàng thấy tiện lợi vì không cần phải đi đâu xa để  tìm hiểu mà giá cả lại rẻ hơn các công ty du lịch có uy tín, vì vậy du  khách phải cân nhắc kỹ lưỡng khi chọn đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ lữ hành.

Để  tránh các trường hợp như vậy, bạn nên đăng ký ở những công ty lữ hành  có tên tuổi, uy tín để được đảm bảo về chất lượng dịch vụ và chế độ bảo  hiểm của khách du lịch khi mua tour, đừng nhìn vào giá cả tour mà đánh  giá chất lượng.

*2.Du lịch tết 2013 – Chọn điểm du lịch ít người*

Bạn  nên chọn địa điểm du lịch ít người chọn cho các chuyến đi nhân dịp lễ.  Ví dụ không nên đi Sa Pa nếu chưa đặt được dịch vụ cần thiết vì toa tàu,  buồng phòng khách sạn đều có hạn. Bạn cũng sẽ phải đi chợ miền núi với  toàn người miền xuôi, sự thú vị khi khám phá văn hoá vùng cao giảm đi  nhiều.

Chọn đến các vùng biển khi mà thời tiết không còn hấp dẫn  du khách đi biển, hoặc có thể ra các hòn đảo nguyên sơ, hoặc tới các địa  danh chưa được nhiều người biết đến. Bạn cũng có thể đến một vùng nông  thôn, trung du nơi bạn có thể nghỉ ngơi trong một chái nhà sàn, thưởng  thức các món ăn địa phương, tham dự các sinh hoạt đời thường của dân cư.
Bạn nên chọn địa điểm du lịch ít người chọn cho các chuyến đi nhân dịp lễ.

*3. Du lịch tết 2013 – Du lịch nước ngoài

*Chọn  các địa danh du lịch nước ngoài với những chương trình khuyến mãi của  các hãng hàng không hay của các công ty du lịch. Vào dịp nghỉ lễ, các  chuyến bay tới các địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở các nước trong khu vực  thường tăng thêm chuyến, có nhiều mức giá vé để bạn lựa chọn, đồng thời  các công ty du lịch cũng chuẩn bị giữ sẵn phòng tại các khách sạn đạt  tiêu chuẩn nên bạn không lo lắng về việc có phòng ở và có vé máy bay hay  không.

Năm nay, các tour nước ngoài tuyến xa được nhiều du khách  lựa chọn như các tour đi Nhật, Hàn Quốc, Âu Châu, Mỹ, Ấn Độ… Đối với  các tour đi Mỹ, châu Âu, một số công ty gần như còn rất ít chỗ hoặc đã  không còn nhận đăng ký nữa.

Đối với các nước lân cận trong khu  vực Đông Nam Á hay Trung Quốc, khách đã quá quen thuộc, vì vậy năm nay  họ chọn ở những tuyến điểm xa hơn để khám phá.
Năm nay, các tour nước ngoài tuyến xa được nhiều du khách lựa chọn

*4. Đồ dùng sinh hoạt
*
Chuẩn  bị đầy đủ đồ dùng sinh hoạt, quần áo, thực phẩm, thuốc men cho số ngày  dự kiến cho hành trình vào dịp nghỉ lễ nếu bạn không muốn phải mua với  giá trên trời tại các điểm du lịch.
Không mang đồ đạc lỉnh kỉnh trong  quá trình di chuyển để tránh thất lạc hoặc việc bỏ quên. Hành lý gọn  gàng với trọng lượng phù hợp sức mang vác của bạn.

*5.Mang ít tiền mặt*

Chỉ  nên mang theo số tiền mặt vừa đủ chi tiêu trong hành trình du lich, nếu  có thể dùng thẻ tín dụng hoặc thẻ ATM là tốt nhất. Không nên mang quá  nhiều tiền mặt theo người và tránh để tiền, các loại giấy tờ quan trọng,  đồ trang sức trong hành lý không kèm theo người.

Năm nay, ngay  từ đầu tháng 12, các công ty lữ hành bắt đầu giới thiệu chương trình du  lịch và nhận đăng ký của khách đối với các tour khởi hành vào dịp Tết Âm  lịch sắp đến cũng như đưa ra nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi với nhiều  hình thức khác nhau. Bạn hãy yêu cầu công ty du lịch mà bạn chọn cung  cấp thông tin chi tiết về tour mà bạn định đặt để có một chuyến khởi  hành đầu năm thuận buồm xuôi gió.
Nguồn: _dei.gov.vn_

----------

